# CRUMB QUILT (pics)



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I started this a couple months age, then did a few other projects, but I finally finished it last night. For a crumb quilt you just use all those little pieces you have left over, I sewed the pieces together and then cut them in 6 1/2 inch squares, sewed 1 1/2 inch strips between them and then did a flip and sew to put the whole thing together.I used flannel instead of batting in the middle.It is not perfect, but I think it turned out okay. I really don't think I will be making another king size quilt, my shoulders and arms are still hurting. But I do enjoy seeing all those different fabrics I have used on the quilts I have made.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like that use of the extra fabric pieces.

Angie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it's very nice! King size - wow! I've never heard one called that, but by coincidence I just finished a "crumb" top myself. It's not as big as yours, and I was calling it a "fire quilt" - one for whoever wants to throw it around their shoulders when we are sitting out nights by the fire. Mine's a 9 patch of crumbs. I'll post pics when it's done. Again, good job. I think it'll be very snuggly.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank you both.
Dandish, Please post pics I would love to see it.
bopeep


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

What size are the smallest pieces you used?

Very good idea to cut it into 6 inch squares and then separate with strips.

It's beautiful!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

That's great, Bopeep!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

That will be one that will get lots of use. That's a very good idea. I just hate throwing away those tiny "crumbs."


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

That is BEAUTIFUL!! Has to be the mother of all scrap quilts. I can only imagine all the time that went into that. You did a GREAT job!!
btw..dandish..I have a loooong memory and will pester you soon for pics on YOUR quilt!!!


----------



## Pa funnyfarm (Jun 22, 2002)

Wow, that is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing, I continue to be in awe of the projects shared on here! This looks to be one that will enjoy years of place of honor. (and especially thanks for the pix that prove there is a reason to save that box of little pieces that I get eye rolls over)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful! Do you cut the fabric in pieces when you are finished used it for its original purpose and store them somewhere? Or do you cut them all at once?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's wonderful!m I love scrappy quilts, both because of the way they look, and because you use scraps!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

tallpines said:


> What size are the smallest pieces you used?
> 
> Very good idea to cut it into 6 inch squares and then separate with strips.
> 
> It's beautiful!


Thank You, You can use the pieces that are really small as long as you can sew them together, I am not sure the smallest piece I used, I just kept sewing them together to get the 6 1/2 inch square.



Callieslamb said:


> Wonderful! Do you cut the fabric in pieces when you are finished used it for its original purpose and store them somewhere? Or do you cut them all at once?


I just stored mine until I started working on this quilt and then cut cut cut.


Thank You all for the comments.bopeep


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

This is really beautiful! You did a fine job!


----------



## slinky (Jan 4, 2007)

It's lovely! Do you have any close-ups?

And my hat is off to you for tackling a king size quilt! That's a huge accomplishment.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Beautiful! What a great use for scraps!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

You are all way too kind !!!!
Thank You, Thank You 
I don't have any close-ups yet.
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, I love it! To me that is what quilts are supposed to be...made from scraps. It's lovely.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Great idea! Reminds me of my DH's grandmother!


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I love it! That is a treasure of a quilt.


----------



## countryheart (Feb 12, 2003)

That's beautiful. I have never heard of a crumb quilt. 
That is a great way to use of scraps. You have made a heirloom.

Countryheart


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank You All again.
bopeep


----------



## annie716 (Oct 4, 2006)

This is so beautiful and inspiring, I have tubs of scraps I can't bear to part with maybe this will get me started! What is flip and sew? I'm not familiar with that term. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------

